

Why software patents and business method patents are a problem  - sinzone
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/05/if-you-have-a-half-hour-today-watch-this.html

======
frognibble
Here's a previous post on this excellent video:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1302116>

